# Hilfestellung und Tipps für Einstieg in SPS mit Simatic Step 7 TIA



## Nisemana (16 Januar 2019)

Hallo erstmal alle zusammen,

mein Name ist Paul und ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch bei der SPS Thematik.
Ich habe im November mein Bachelor-Maschinenbaustudium abgeschlossen und habe am 14.1. ein 9 Monatiges Praktikum bei einem noch jungen Unternehmen angefangen.
Ziel war es ein bisschen Verantwortung zu bekommen, und auch mal noch in fremde Bereiche einen Einblick zu erhalten.

Grundsätzlich habe ich mit der Firma vorab besprochen, das ich keine Erfahrungen im Bereich SPS habe, sondern Programmierung in Java und Grundkenntnisse in Schaltungstechnik und E-tech.
Meine Aufgabe besteht nun darin sich um die kleine Produktionsanlage zu kümmern. Diese wurde scheinbar von einem ING. Büro geplant und besteht aus einem 6 Achs Kawasaki Roboter, kleinen Förderbändern und Haltevorrichtungen. Der Roboter soll am Ende eben die verschiedenen Teile greifen und verpressen/halten/ablegen usw..Ich kann auf das Produkt eventuell auch noch einmal genauer darauf eingehen, müsste ich nur vorher abklären, in wiefern ich das einfach preisgeben darf..

Aktuell werden die Komponenten noch per Hand verbaut, und in absehbarer Zukunft ist auch keine Serienproduktion notwendig. Es geht also eher darum sich mal in das Gesamtsystem einzuarbeiten und erste Ansätze zu entwerfen, sprich es ist jetzt nicht der Druck da, dass am Ende alles reibungslos funktionieren soll..

Der Roboter, die verschiedenen Bänder und Hydraulikeinheiten, sowie Sensoren sind alle von einem Elektriker mit der SPS Steuerung verkabelt worden. Verwendet wird eine S7 1200. Dazu habe ich als Software SIMATIC Step 7 Basic V15 mit dem TIA Portal. Mir ist durchaus bewusst, das das Projekt für einen Einstieg sehr komplex ist, doch da es ein Praktikum ist werde ich auf jeden Fall mein möglichstes Tun um mich gut Einzuarbeiten und dann Stück für Stück das Projekt anzugehen.

Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen mal versucht eine Übersicht Über die Thematik zu verschaffen, um mir auch in diese doch komplexe und weitläufige Welt einen Zugang zu verschaffen. 
Dabei bin ich mal Teile der Siemens Dokumentation durchgegangen, die ich zum Teil auch sehr gut finde, und einem schon mal einen guten Überblick und erste Herangehensweisen verschafft.
Ich glaube die grundsätzliche Art der SPS Steuerung und die Art wie das Programm entsteht sind mir auch soweit klar. Da ich jedoch nicht völlig Überstürzt und ohne Plan an das Projekt gehen will, dachte ich mir ist das Forum vielleicht ein guter Ansatz um Feedback zu erhalten ob das so Sinn macht, da hier leider sich damit niemand auskennt.

Die Software habe ich soweit auch installiert und mich ein wenig zurechtgefunden. Nun zu meinen Fragen:



Als begleitende Lektüre zu den verschiedenen Online links und Tutorials bin ich hier im Forum auf das " STEP7-Workbook für S7-1200/1500" gestoßen und hatte Überlegt mir das  zusätzlich zu besorgen, zumal es nur 50€ kostet. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen, oder noch einen Besseren Tipp?
Als Grundsätzliche Herangehensweise habe ich mir Überlegt erstmal den Produktionsprozess und die verschiedenen Teile der Anlage genau zu untersuchen. Ich denke das sollte auch machbar sein, da ich als Maschinenbauer ja "theoretisch" das nötige Verständnis habe.. Daraus wollte ich dann erstmal einen Ablaufplan erstellen um es am Schluss in Teilprozesse zu zerlegen, über die ich mir dann Gedanken machen kann in der Umsetzung mittels Programmierung. Parallel wollte ich mich mit der allgemeinen SPS Thematik und der Software auseinander setzen und vielleicht kleinere und einfache Bespiele durchgehen. Haltet ihr diesen Ablauf für sinnvoll, oder würdet ihr eine andere Herangehensweise sinnvoll finden?


Die Fragen mögen vielleicht für jemand der das als Beruf ausübt naiv klingen, aber ich möchte eben nicht nach 4 Wochen merken, das ich das ganze Projekt falsch angegangen bin.. 
Ich habe wie gesagt kein Problem, mich auch länger und intensiv mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen, zumal ich denke, dass mir die nötige Zeit hier eingeräumt wird. 

Ich hoffe ich habe mit dem riesigen Text niemand erschlagen, und würde mich über Denkanstöße freuen.

viele Grüße und vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus,

Paul

PS:ich habe den Thread mal hier erstellt, falls er wo anders hineingehört, bitte verschieben.


----------



## Howard (17 Januar 2019)

Moin,
und herzlich willkommen im Forum und herzlich Glückwunsch zum Bachelor und dem neuen Job.


Nisemana schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich habe ich mit der Firma vorab besprochen, das ich keine Erfahrungen im Bereich SPS habe, sondern Programmierung in Java und Grundkenntnisse in Schaltungstechnik und E-tech.
> Meine Aufgabe besteht nun darin sich um die kleine Produktionsanlage zu kümmern. Diese wurde scheinbar von einem ING. Büro geplant und besteht aus einem 6 Achs Kawasaki Roboter, kleinen Förderbändern und Haltevorrichtungen. Der Roboter soll am Ende eben die verschiedenen Teile greifen und verpressen/halten/ablegen usw..Ich kann auf das Produkt eventuell auch noch einmal genauer darauf eingehen, müsste ich nur vorher abklären, in wiefern ich das einfach preisgeben darf..



Das klingt auf jeden Fall nach einer sehr interessanten und fordernden Aufgabe - ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg dabei.



Nisemana schrieb:


> Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen mal versucht eine Übersicht Über die Thematik zu verschaffen, um mir auch in diese doch komplexe und weitläufige Welt einen Zugang zu verschaffen.
> Dabei bin ich mal Teile der Siemens Dokumentation durchgegangen, die ich zum Teil auch sehr gut finde, und einem schon mal einen guten Überblick und erste Herangehensweisen verschafft.
> Ich glaube die grundsätzliche Art der SPS Steuerung und die Art wie das Programm entsteht sind mir auch soweit klar. Da ich jedoch nicht völlig Überstürzt und ohne Plan an das Projekt gehen will, dachte ich mir ist das Forum vielleicht ein guter Ansatz um Feedback zu erhalten ob das so Sinn macht, da hier leider sich damit niemand auskennt.


Aller Anfang ist ja bekanntlich schwer - und ohne Hilfe aus dem Betrieb schon wirklich hart. Ich hoffe das ganze schreckt dich nicht ab - aber mit dem Support aus dem Forum und einer guten Portion Motivation wirst du das schon schaffen.



Nisemana schrieb:


> Als begleitende Lektüre zu den verschiedenen Online links und Tutorials bin ich hier im Forum auf das " STEP7-Workbook für S7-1200/1500" gestoßen und hatte Überlegt mir das  zusätzlich zu besorgen, zumal es nur 50€ kostet. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen, oder noch einen Besseren Tipp?


Das Buch kenne ich leider nicht, vielleicht kann da jemand anders noch was zu sagen.



Nisemana schrieb:


> Als Grundsätzliche Herangehensweise habe ich mir Überlegt erstmal den Produktionsprozess und die verschiedenen Teile der Anlage genau zu untersuchen. Ich denke das sollte auch machbar sein, da ich als Maschinenbauer ja "theoretisch" das nötige Verständnis habe.. Daraus wollte ich dann erstmal einen Ablaufplan erstellen um es am Schluss in Teilprozesse zu zerlegen, über die ich mir dann Gedanken machen kann in der Umsetzung mittels Programmierung. Parallel wollte ich mich mit der allgemeinen SPS Thematik und der Software auseinander setzen und vielleicht kleinere und einfache Bespiele durchgehen. Haltet ihr diesen Ablauf für sinnvoll, oder würdet ihr eine andere Herangehensweise sinnvoll finden?


Das klingt doch nach einer ordentlichen Herangehensweise.
Um das Projekt von der Programmierung ans Laufen zu bringen, müsstest du zuerst die Hardware im TIA konfigurieren und dann den Testaufbau mal "hochfahren" und schauen dass du einen Eingangs-Check machen kannst. Tja und dann vielleicht mal die ersten LEDs und Antriebe ansteuern. Wenn alles dreht und fährt, kann die eigentliche Programmentwicklung starten.
Und bei Fragen einfach fragen


----------



## Nisemana (17 Januar 2019)

Hey,
danke für die Rückmeldung!



Howard schrieb:


> Das klingt auf jeden Fall nach einer sehr interessanten und fordernden Aufgabe - ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg dabei.
> Aller Anfang ist ja bekanntlich schwer - und ohne Hilfe aus dem Betrieb schon wirklich hart. Ich hoffe das ganze schreckt dich nicht ab - aber mit dem Support aus dem Forum und einer guten Portion Motivation wirst du das schon schaffen.



Ja ich denke auch, man wächst am Ende ja auch immer an den Aufgaben. Bis jetzt hat meine Erfahrung gezeigt, dass wenn man die Richtigen Quellen benutzt und Motivation und Ehrgeiz da sind, man sich mit genügend Zeit in ziemlich viel hineinarbeiten kann.. Deswegen hoffe ich auf jeden Fall, dass ich mich schon irgendwie in Thematik einarbeiten werde. Das Forum und der Austausch hier sind da natürlich eine riesen Unterstützung, da fühlt man sich nicht ganz so allein auf dem Posten.



Howard schrieb:


> Das klingt doch nach einer ordentlichen Herangehensweise.
> Um das Projekt von der Programmierung ans Laufen zu bringen, müsstest du zuerst die Hardware im TIA konfigurieren und dann den Testaufbau mal "hochfahren" und schauen dass du einen Eingangs-Check machen kannst. Tja und dann vielleicht mal die ersten LEDs und Antriebe ansteuern. Wenn alles dreht und fährt, kann die eigentliche Programmentwicklung starten.
> Und bei Fragen einfach fragen



Das freut mich zu hören, dass es von der Richtung her schon mal stimmt! Ja die verschiedenen Checks hat er mir auch schon mal gezeigt und einige Antriebe so direkt gesteuert. Das müsste ich in Ruhe dann nochmal alles soweit durchgehen. Mein Chef hat das Buch jetzt auch direkt mal bestellt, kann ja dann berichten, wie gut es mir beim Einstieg geholfen hat.
Ansonsten haben wir jetzt erstmal vereinbart, dass ich den Produktionsablauf, wie er aktuell von Hand passiert einige Male selbst durchführen soll. Damit ich ein Gefühl für die Schwierigkeiten und Umsetzung der Produktion bekomme und er dann anschließend mit mir die Anlage durchgeht und die Verschiedenen vorhandenen Schaltpläne und Komponenten, damit dann ein Ablaufplan erstellt werden kann. Den will ich dann nutzen um in TIA die eigentliche Programmierung zu starten.

Soweit mal für den Anfang, ich denke es werden im Laufe der Zeit sicher noch ein paar Fragen aufkommen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Januar 2019)

Nisemana schrieb:


> ... damit dann ein Ablaufplan erstellt werden kann ...


So solltest du erstmal anfangen (aus meiner Sicht).
Aus dem benötigten Ablauf ergiben sich dann möglicherweise auch wieder geänderte Anforderungen / Bedarf an die Hardware.
Ggf. muss dann vielleicht auch das eine oder andere noch erweitert / angepasst werden ... 8)

Gruß
Larry


----------

